# [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls III - Morrowind: Mods



## blaidd (26. Januar 2011)

Ja, Morrowind war/ist toll... Spiele es grade wieder mit dem Morrowind2011-Mod (den es übrigens wieder zu downloaden gibt). Da hat man wirklich das Gefühl, in eine andere Welt abzutauchen. Oblivion fand ich zwar auch gut, aber das Setting war nicht so beeindruckend. War halt mehr oder weniger die typische, klischéige Fantasywelt. Skyrim find ich da schon weitaus interessanter.

Hey, Bethesda! Wenn wir schon so weit im Norden sind: Eine Aurora Borealis am Nachthimmel fänd ich noch super.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKSM-jyQh3o

Das hab ich noch nicht in einem Game gesehen... (jedenfalls in keinem modernen; ich glaube, in irgendeinem alten DOS-Adventure gab's mal eine)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Wo gibt' den DL samt Anleitung (!) für Morrowind 2011? Geladen habe ich es, aber da die Website offline ist, fehlt das FAQ.


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Hier ist die neue Seite:
Morrowind 2011

Download-Links:
FilePlanet: Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - Morrowind 2011 Compedium Mod
Games On Net File Library :: Morrowind 2011 Mod Compendium - Morrowind_2011.7z
Morrowind 2011 mod complete, download here  GamePron
Download The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Morrowind 2011 Mod Compedium 1.0

Guide:
Morrowind 2011 old project guide : Morrowind 2011

Mußte ein bisschen suchen, aber da ist es. So wie's aussieht, kommt auch noch eine überarbeitete Version.

Bei Win7 (ev. auch Vista) muß man außerdem noch Morrowind.exe MorrowindLauncher.exe und MGEgui.exe Administrator-Rechte geben,bevor man das MGEgui oder Morrowind startet, sonst hängt sich MGE kommentarlos auf. Erst danach wie beschrieben erst Morrowind starten, um die Registry-Einträge zu erstellen und dann das MGEgui. Das hat mich ne gute Stunde Gefummel gekostet. Dann funktionierts aber tadellos. [EDIT:] Ach, ich sehe grade, das wurde auf mein Anraten bereits in die Guide aufgenommen... 

Bisschen Arbeit ist es immer noch, aber es lohnt. Sieht schon klasse aus. Das Wasser sieht deutlich besser als in Oblivion aus und erreicht beinahe die Qualität von Crysis. Nur einen fetten Rechner sollte man haben. Bei mir läuft's bei 1920x1200 2xSSAA und 8xAF bei hoher Sichtweite (10 grids) mit ca. 30 Frames.

[EDIT:] Ach ja, der Nachthimmel hatte bei mir einen Bug, die Sterne waren vor den Monden, das sah schon sehr seltsam aus. Ich habe dann stattdessen diesen Mod installiert (der auch schon teilweise bei MW2011 dabei ist), der Nachthimmel gefällt mir da sowieso besser:

SWGs Skies v3 at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community
dafür braucht man dann allerdings auch noch einen Fix:
http://www.2shared.com/file/6922846/3ce2f1...y_night_02.html

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dem einen oder anderen damit ein paar graue Haare ersparen.

Da das ganze doch ein bisschen kompliziert ist, kann ich das auf Anfrage aber gern (woanders) nochmal genauer erklären.

Ich hab mal noch ein paar High-Res-Screenshots angehängt (1920x1200 4xAA 8xAF) Hab noch nicht lang gespielt (immer noch Level 1), daher nur Screenshots von Orten die leicht zu erreichen sind.

[Nachtrag:] Mittlerweile hab ich's noch ein bisschen getuned und außerdem noch Screen Space Ambient Occlusion und Godrays ans Laufen gebracht. Läuft jetzt gut und sieht noch besser aus 
Screenshots im Screenshot-Threat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-350.html


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gerade der visuelle, organisch-dynamische Stil war das epochale, monumentale, gigantische, atemberaubende und fantastische an Morrowind


 
Marc is in love 

Ich glaub ich muss Morrowind mit ein paar Mods auch nochmal auspacken 

Und ihr seid schuld dran!  

btw. Neues Video online


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

*@ blaidd*

Ich weiß, was ich heute Abend mache


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

@ Marc

Gibts dann auch ein paar schöne Bilder für uns? 

Oder am besten gleich ein kleiner Artikel auf der Main?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Mein altes Morrowind mit Mods wollte nicht mehr laufen *hmpf* ich probiere mal diese Version.


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was ich heute Abend mache



Wenn das mal nicht eine lange Nacht wird...


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*



blaidd schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht eine lange Nacht wird...


 
Thilo wird sich morgen früh bedanken.  xD

Aber ich werd die Mod auch ausprobieren^^ Natürlich erst am WE sonst versumpf ich noch davor. 

Edit. Noch ein neues Video auf Seite 1


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

*@ blaidd*

Ich weiß leider nicht woran es liegt, aber ich bekomme beim Starten folgenden Hinweis, klicke dann auf "Yes to all" und bei "New Game" hängt sich das Spiel mit folgender Meldung auf. Ich probiere es heute Abend daheim noch mal in Ruhe, aber vll hast du ja noch einen Tipp.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

hmm, seltsam. Hab mal grad gegoogelt, die gehört zum 'original'-Morrowind. Also kein Mod. Sonst hätte ich vermutet, daß du vielleicht schon ein paar andere Mods installiert hast.

Die 'Distant Land'-Dateien mit dem Wizard im MGEgui hast du erstellt?
Vielleicht hast du auch irgendwo vergessen ein Häkchen zu setzten/wegzumachen... Die Guide muß man wirklich haargenau befolgen, sonst hagelts Fehler. Die Nachricht am Anfang kannst du z.B. mit 'Skip Opening Movie' überspringen. Das hast du schonmal vergessen 

Ich denke da z.B. an sowas hier:
"Tick off: Include activators, Include misc objects, Include interiors behaving like exterior, and finally include interiors with water." Vielleicht wird sonst der Eingang(Schalter) zum statischen Objekt.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein Problem mit der Load-Order. Ich poste dir mal meine, die kannst du dann einfach in die morrowind.ini unter [Game Files] einfügen. Dann nicht mit dem Launcher starten, der versaut die u.U. wieder, sondern direkt mit morrowind.exe.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen... 

Nicht verzagen, ich hab auch ein paar Stunden gebraucht bis es lief. Aber jetzt ist es stabil, und ich kann noch dran rumspielen.

Ach ja, weiß nicht ob du es gemacht hast, aber ich würde eine 'saubere' Installation von Morrowind benutzen. Ist auch so schon kompliziert genug.

Load-Order:


Spoiler



[Game Files]
GameFile0=abotWaterLife.esm
GameFile1=Aduls_Master_Mod.esm
GameFile2=Better Heads Bloodmoon addon.esm
GameFile3=Better Heads Tribunal addon.esm
GameFile4=Better Heads.esm
GameFile5=Bloodmoon Landscape Overhaul 1.0.esm
GameFile6=Bloodmoon.esm
GameFile7=Book Rotate.esm
GameFile8=MCA.esm
GameFile9=Morrowind Patch v1.6.5-BETA.esm
GameFile10=Morrowind.esm
GameFile11=SG-MW-ecology-BM.esm
GameFile12=Texture Fix 1.8.esm
GameFile13=Tribunal.esm
GameFile14=abotWhereAreAllBirdsGoing.esp
GameFile15=Acheron’s Camping Gear 2.esp
GameFile16=adamantiumarmor.esp
GameFile17=Aduls_Clocks_and_Watches.esp
GameFile18=AreaEffectArrows.esp
GameFile19=AtmosphericSoundEffects-3.0-Tribunal.esp
GameFile20=A_flock_of_seagulls.esp
GameFile21=Barabus Orcs.esp
GameFile22=Barabus’ fireplaces 2.esp
GameFile23=Better Bodies.esp
GameFile24=Better Clothes_v1.1.esp
GameFile25=Better Skulls.ESP
GameFile26=Better weaponz (rev1.0_DWEM).esp (removed)
GameFile27=Better weaponz (rev1.2_DWEM).esp (removed)
GameFile28=Better weaponz (rev2_Daedrik).esp (removed)
GameFile29=BetterBooks_AlchFormfix.esp
GameFile30=BetterClothesForTB.esp
GameFile31=BetterClothes_Patch.esp
GameFile32=bones.esp
GameFile33=Book Rotate – Bloodmoon v5.3.esp
GameFile34=Book Rotate – Tribunal v5.3.esp
GameFile35=Clean Better Daedric.esp
GameFile36=Clean Key Replacer MW Renamer.esp
GameFile37=correctUV Ore Replacer 1.0.esp
GameFile38=Divine_domina_part_1.esp
GameFile39=Divine_domina_part_2.esp
GameFile40=Divine_domina_part_3_Tribunal.esp
GameFile41=Divine_domina_part_4.esp
GameFile42=DN_Adamantium.esp
GameFile43=DN_IceBlade.esp
GameFile44=DN_Umbra.esp
GameFile45=Ebonheart Fix.ESP
GameFile46=EBQ_Artifact.esp
GameFile47=entertainers.esp
GameFile48=IceBradyHurdyRobeReplacerALL.esp
GameFile49=Illuminated Windows – Bloodmoon.esp
GameFile50=Illuminated Windows.esp
GameFile51=Key Replacer Trib & BM.esp
GameFile52=KS_Ren’s_Oblivion_Hair_for_Morrowind_1.0.esp
GameFile53=k_in_tent.esp
GameFile54=K_Potion_Upgrade_1.2.esp
GameFile55=K_Scroll_Upgrade_MW_Trib_Bmoon.esp
GameFile56=k_weather (louder sounds).esp
GameFile57=LCV Schedule Markers.esp
GameFile58=LCV Wolverine Hall 01.esp
GameFile59=LeFemmArmor.esp
GameFile60=LightTheWayScriptBM.esp
GameFile61=MCA – Divine Domina Addon.ESP
GameFile62=NPC LCV Locks.esp
GameFile63=NPC LCV Schedules 03.esp
GameFile64=Nymeria’s Faster Walk.esp
GameFile65=RingsUnique_1C.esp
GameFile66=SG-MW-ecology-BM-plugin.esp
GameFile67=Siege at Firemoth.esp
GameFile68=SirLuthor-Tools.esp
GameFile69=Slof’s BB neck fix.esp
GameFile70=Slof’s Better Beasts b.esp
GameFile71=TLM – Complete.esp
GameFile72=TombsReplacer.esp
GameFile73=UAR_ChodalaBoots.esp
GameFile74=UniqueFinery.esp
GameFile75=Vality’s Ascadian Isles Addon.esp
GameFile76=Vality’s Balmora Addon.esp
GameFile77=Vality’s Bitter Coast Addon.esp
GameFile78=Vurt’s Ashlands Overhaul.esp
GameFile79=Vurt’s Grazelands Trees.ESP
GameFile80=Vurt’s Solstheim Trees & Bushes Replacer.ESP
GameFile81=Waterfall v1.0.esp
GameFile82=WeatheredSigns.esp
GameFile83=Westly’s Master Headpack X.esp
GameFile84=_BLLDV_ALL.esp


----------



## Jagiełło (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Hey blaidd, vielen Dank für die Links

Ahh, Morrowind


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

*@ blaidd*

Die war frisch über Steam gezogen  Die Nachricht ist btw ein Fehler, kein Video.

Ich habe btw bisher über den Launcher gestartet ...


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

@Mark

Ach so, bei mir kam der Fehler nämlich immer am Anfang, weil das Video mit dem Bethesda-Logo nicht gefunden wurde, bzw. ich es nicht auf Platte kopiert hatte. Da kommt dann auch ein Fenster mit: "Yes to All" 
ICH hatte es am Anfang nämlich übersehen 

hmm, Steam-Version...

Hast du das hier gemacht?



Spoiler



This is only for the steam versions.

Download and run this (or any file date changer): Download date changer

Now, click Add Files, and navigate to where your Morrowind files are. Morrowind should be here: C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\morrowind\Data Files\Morrowind.bsa. Also for later versions of Windows 64-bit Operating Systems would place the file in C:\Program Files(x86)\ instead of C:\Program Files.

Other version of Morrowind are in C:/Program Files/Bethesda/

Set Morrowind.bsa created date, modified date, and accessed date all to 5/1/2002

Now, click Clear, and go to Add Files again, renavigate to where you were before, but instead of selecting Morrowind.bsa, select Tribunal.bsa

Set Tribunal.bsa created date, modified date, and accessed date all to 11/6/2002

Now, click Clear, and go to Add Files again, renavigate to where you were before, but instead of selecting Tribunal.bsa, select Bloodmoon.bsa

Set Bloonmoon.bsa created date, modified date, and accessed date all to 6/3/2003

Getting these dates will fix the all the issues with mods.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Ja, ich habe die Files "umgedated". Whatever, ich probiere das nachher daheim in Ruhe.

Was mir zB nicht klar ist:


Spoiler



Make sure Morrowind.exe, MorrowindLauncher.exe, and MGEgui.exe are all set to run as administrator. You can set this on the compatibility tab of the executables properties window.

In x64 vista/7:
Right click,
Morrowind.exe
Morrowind Launcher.exe
Mgegui.exe

In their properties under compatibility tab select “always run as administrator.”

abotWaterLifeTRaddon.esp
Morrowind Patch v1.6.4.esm
Ring Texture Fix.esp
RingsUnique_MB_1C.esp
RingsUnique_MT_1C.esp
RingsUnique_M_1C.esp
k_weather.esp *keep the louder version*
Book Jackets – Bloodmoon – BookRotate.esp
Book Jackets – Morrowind – BookRotate.esp
Book Jackets – Tribunal – BookRotate.esp
UniqueFinery_NoRobe.esp
Vurt’s Ashlands Grass.esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – BC, AI, WG, GL.esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – Solstheim [Lush version].esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – Solstheim [Sparse version].esp
MCA – COV Addon.esp
MCA – Vampire Realism Patch.esp
MCA – Guards Patch.ESP
MCA – TR Addon.ESP
ase21-uninstall.bat
ase30-uninstall.bat


Wie soll ich das rot markierte als Admin laufen lassen? Und auch das hier ist etwas komisch:



Spoiler



*Chapter 5: Morrowind adding the correct Plugin order *Do not skip this step**

Big warning DO not add anything extra and follow this list closely. I have removed as many extra file as I could. But a number of the ESP files are for MGE ONLY.
Please make sure to remove the following files for conflicts as they are outdated (i have already removed/replaced the data from those files minus the ESP), just check the data folder to see if you have them.
Files to be removed are located in the Data folder of Morrowind:
Newest fix: Remove/delete _BLLDV_ALL.esp plugin to remove all the messed up text thanks to “dwarfen_t0ssen” for this one

Starting Area bug fix:

In the data folder search for K_Scroll_01_Ceramic_Open.NIF then rename the file to: k_Scroll_05_sml_cer_open.nif

abotWaterLifeTRaddon.esp
Morrowind Patch v1.6.4.esm
Ring Texture Fix.esp
RingsUnique_MB_1C.esp
RingsUnique_MT_1C.esp
RingsUnique_M_1C.esp
k_weather.esp *keep the louder version*
Book Jackets – Bloodmoon – BookRotate.esp
Book Jackets – Morrowind – BookRotate.esp
Book Jackets – Tribunal – BookRotate.esp
UniqueFinery_NoRobe.esp
Vurt’s Ashlands Grass.esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – BC, AI, WG, GL.esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – Solstheim [Lush version].esp
Vurt’s Groundcover – Solstheim [Sparse version].esp
MCA – COV Addon.esp
MCA – Vampire Realism Patch.esp
MCA – Guards Patch.ESP
MCA – TR Addon.ESP
ase21-uninstall.bat
ase30-uninstall.bat
Also do not add or delete these files, these files are for MGE animated grass:

Grass_Ascadian Isles.esp
Grass_Bitter Coast.esp
Grass_Grazelands.esp
Grass_West Gash.esp


Löschen soll ich sie nicht, aber sie dürfen auch nicht im Launcher bei den Spieldateien ausgewählt sein? Bezieht sich das auf das rot markierte oder die "Grass"-Files?


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

1) Das bezieht sich nur auf die .Exe Dateien. Das war das Problem, was ich vorher mal beschrieben habe...

2) Soweit ich das verstehe, sollst du nur die _BLLDV_ALL.esp aus der Launch-Order entfernen bzw. K_Scroll_01_Ceramic_Open.NIF umbenennen.
Der Text unter den roten Dateien bezieht sich nur auf die Grass-Files, die mußt du später per MGE einbinden.
Was die roten Dateien zu bedeuten haben, verstehe ich in beiden Fällen nicht. Es ist als hätte er die ein paar mal versehentlich per copy & paste irgendwo eingefügt... Die stehen in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem Rest. Ich habe sie auch konsequent ignoriert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Die *K_Scroll_01_Ceramic_Open.NIF* gibt's bei mir zB schon mal gar nicht


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die *K_Scroll_01_Ceramic_Open.NIF* gibt's bei mir zB schon mal gar nicht




 Ich hab sie... 

hier.

Hochgradig seltsam. Die hätte doch beim Download dabei sein müssen? Vielleicht funktioniert einer der verlinkten Mods nicht richtig?
Ich hab's hier gezogen:
http://games.on.net/file/39324/Morrowind_2011_Mod_Compendium

Ich bin jetzt mal eine Weile off... muß meinem Bruder helfen, der schmeißt morgen eine Party. Aber nachher bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder on...

Viel Glück bis dahin.

[Edit:] Warte mal, ich habe irgendwo in der Guide (dachte ich jedenfalls, war aber auf einer anderen Seite) daß man beim Entpacken irgendwas beachten muß, da einem sonst Dateien abhanden kommen... ich such's mal grad...
[Edit2:] Hmm, ich find's jetzt nicht... sorry. Ich schau später nochmal.

@Moderator:
Vielleicht in einen extra Morrowind 2011-Threat verschieben, bevor wir hier noch alles vollspammen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

Das Problem besteht nach wie vor *seufz* und dein Download dauert noch ...


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht's aus, Erfolg gehabt?

Ich bin mittlerweile umgezogen und häng jetzt bei meinem Bruder mitsamt Laptop; leider ohne Morrowind. Deshalb kann ich jetzt vielleicht nicht mehr genauere Angaben zu den Dateien machen.

Bei dem angegebenen Link müsste aber eigendlich alles funktionieren.
Ich hab's auch ganz normal entpackt, obwohl ich hätte schwören können, daß ich irgendwo etwas bezüglich dazu gelesen habe. Allerdings erst, als ich mit dem Entpacken schon fertig war...
Dabei wurden auch ein paar Dateien überschrieben, die anscheinend doppelt im Archiv waren.
Sonst habe ich die Guide eigentlich Schritt für Schritt befolgt. 
Allerdings gab's beim ersten Mal ausführen fiese Grafikfehler und einen Absturz als ich vom Schiff runter bin; das Wasser und ein paar andere Dinge wurden auch nicht richtig dargestellt und es lief bescheiden. Ich habe dann einfach die Schritte im MGE nochmal wiederholt, dann hat's geklappt (bis auf das bescheiden laufen, aber das lag daran das ich versehentlich 8xAA 16xAF per Treiber forciert hatte ) Hatte wahrscheinlich irgendwas vergessen.

Aber anscheinend haben dir ja wirklich einige Dateien gefehlt... hoffentlich funktioniert's mit dem anderen Download.

[EDIT:] Achja, die Dateien in rot sind -so wie ich das verstanden habe- mehr oder weniger überflüssig. Die hat der Modder in einer einzelnen Datei zusammengefaßt, da sie sonst Konflikte verursachen. Diese Dateien NICHT mit in die Load-Order aufnehmen.
Warum sie da kommentarlos an so seltsamen Stellen der Guide auftauchen ist mir weiterhin schleierhaft. Ignorieren! Funktioniert definitiv auch so.


----------



## Ozz (29. Januar 2011)

Habe das Ganze jetzt auch mal versucht zu installieren - den vorgeschlagen Guide habe ich denke ich versucht möglichst genau zu befolgen (allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass da einige Passagen schon doch sehr mehrdeutig sind - also gut möglich dass ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht hab).

Ergebnis: Es tritt exakt der gleiche Fehler wie bei PCGH_Marc auf (obwohl bei mir die K_Scroll_01_Ceramic_Open.NIFvorhanden war und ich sie umbenannt hab und ich nicht die Steam-Version habe).

Ärgerlich, aber ich hoffe mal da findet sich irgendwann eine Lösung (oder eine etwas weniger komplizierte Installation)

Vielleicht probier ichs die Tage auch nochmal von ner anderen Mirror zu laden.


----------



## sanmonku (4. Februar 2011)

thread nur ueberfolgen... aber was versucht ihr da? morrowind 2011 mit der deutschen version zu spielen? weil das wird nicht gehen..

werd die tage dann mal n paar screens von meinem mw posten


----------



## blaidd (6. Februar 2011)

@sanmonku: Ach, das wird's sein...  haha.

Wie gut, das ich schon vor knapp 10 Jahren nur Importe gekauft habe... spätestens nach den grausigen Baldur's Gate-Stimmen. Das hab ich sofort wieder zum Händler zurückgeschleppt (10 Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad bergrauf, bergrunter -> wirklich schlimm!) und mir die englische Version eingepackt. 

Kann man bei der Steam-Version nicht die Sprache umstellen? Dann müßte es doch zumindest damit gehen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

Bei Steam ist's multilingual. Ich muss aber zugeben trotz sehr gutem Englisch zocke ich es auf deutsch, da ich es erstmals anno 2002 gezockt habe und ich die Sprache damals noch nicht wirklich toll beherrschte (Schulenglisch ab 9ter Klasse, ergo nur 2 Jahre bis dato) und logischerweise damals auf deutsch spielte. Und da es textlastig ist und ich jegliche Orte, Items und Co. auf deutsch kenne ... aber wenn die Mod nur auf englisch funktioniert. Ja mei, kein Beinbruch


----------



## sanmonku (6. Februar 2011)

ich empfehle diesen post um morrowind grafisch zu modden Scharesoft-Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Replacerliste

und hier noch ein paar screens von meinem morrowind, muss noch kompromiss finden zwischen grafik und FPS xD

http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/1lty222t3vsg.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/n1ecd8mu9y9m.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/qbpix5riar4j.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/8z3qzyzzqrj.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/6mtgiwp4efly.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/tk3vqoiri67.jpg
http://www6.pic-upload.de/04.02.11/d9l4uztnq4cs.jpg


und um die engl version zu modden hier n netter blog SHIT JUST GOT REAL: Morrowind Modding Guide


----------



## sanmonku (28. Februar 2011)

*doppel post

ich hab neulich mal morrowind 2011 installiert wollte wissen wies aussieht, ich finds schrecklich ^^

vor ner weile hab ich auch gesehen es gibt wohl was besseres ! http://morrowindoverhaul.net/ das teil hat den segen der mod community und ne gute anleitung, und man kann es dank dem eigenen installer selbst anpassen... aber obs mit der deutschen version laeuft hab ich kein plan, aber um den fix-wie-nix uebersetzer kommt man garantiert nicht rum. aber einige plugins kann man wohl nicht durch den fix-wie-nix jagen, vorallem die esm's ausser man hat wyre mash drauf und macht ne esp draus und dann wieder ne esm.... oder man schaut obs ne deutsche version gibt hier Scharesoft-Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Replacerliste


----------



## blaidd (25. März 2011)

Hey, ich hab mir Morrowind Overhaul mal installiert und muß sagen, daß es mir deutlich besser als Morrowind 2011 gefällt. Es gibt mehr Eyecandy und die Texturen sind deutlich besser aufeinander abgestimmt.
Vor allem aber ist die Installation dank Installer und Anleitungsvideo kinderleicht und in ca. 10 min erledigt. Dazu gibt es ein Optionsmenu in dem man es noch nach seinen Wünschen anpassen kann.

Außerdem läuft es viel besser. Und das, obwohl ich die Sichtweite gegenüber Morrowind 2011 noch erhöht habe und die Vegetationsdichte bei Morrowind Overhaul in den von mir gewählten Optionen deutlich höher ist.

Ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Memphys (26. März 2011)

OK, jetzt muss Morrowind wieder ran. 2011 wollte nicht laufen und ich hab nach ca. 3 Stunden frustriert aufgegeben, aber ich denke dafür bin ich dann doch nicht zu blöd. Und sieh dabei noch besser aus  

Gehen beim Overhaul dann eigentlich noch andere Mods? Die Vegetation gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz (der Kleinscheiß, nicht die Bäume). Ansonsten f***ing epic landscape, sieht besser aus als Two Worlds II


----------



## blaidd (26. März 2011)

Du kannst beim Overhaul verschiedene Vegetationsstufen einstellen... Darunter verschiedene Gras- und Baumsorten und verschiedene Dichten davon. Wenn du nur wenig Gras haben willst oder weniger buntes, kein Problem... Außerdem kann man im Optionsmenu vom MGE noch weitere Einstellungen zum Gras machen.

Weiter Mods sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein. Hab selbst noch ein paar installiert z.B. 'Where are all the birds going?' Planet Elder Scrolls - Maps, News, Oblivion, Cheats, Downloads 
oder 'Creatures X' http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Mods.Detail&id=8326
sowie den exzellenten 'Better Music System' Mod http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Mods.Detail&id=7899


[EDIT:] Ich häng mal noch das Video an...:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r6hilB6Dlc


Morrowind Overhaul Optionsmenu:


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

gibts eigentlich einen Live Mod ?
Damit meine ich eine live anpassung aller Sachen die man verändern kann !


----------



## blaidd (18. April 2011)

Live Mod? Bin nicht sicher, was du damit meinst... Meinst du das man Änderungen direkt im Spiel machen kann, und die Auswirkungen sofort sieht? Nein, gibt es meines Wissens nicht...

Anyway, ich war mal grad auf der Morrowind Overhaul Seite und siehe da, es gibt eine neue Version für alle, die es interessiert:

Patch 1.2 (ca. 65Mb)

Changelog:



Spoiler



- Fix templar pauldron left gloves
- Fix for read only polish.lng file from MGE Rev 178
- Thunder Sound
- Update unique finery
- Shaders path fix in mge rev. 178
- MGE Rev.178 fix for water missing files.
- Update on the rocks grazelands
- Guarskin Drum smoothed mesh
- Better Kegstands
- On the rocks west gash
- On the rocks ascadian isles
- Illuminated Windows replaced by Windows Glow.
- Korana’s Fire And Ice Salts
- Qarl’s Limeware Items
- No foam MGE option
- Solstheim trees II
- MGSO Options program tweaked: modularity (you can choose what to install and what not, for personal mods using).
- Mournhold Overhaul removed. Not needed.
- Tweak to the MGSOO GUI
- crossair -> crosshair in MGSOO (typo)
- New Beast Bodies Clean added to Better Bodies Underwear Version


----------



## Selvos (22. April 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt auch mal probiert den Morrowind Overhaul zu installieren aber leider kommt hier auch ein Fehler, ich verweise einfach mal auf das Bild von PCGH_Marc.Ich habe schon ALLE x.esp Dateien durch den Fix-Wie-Nix-Esp gejagt. Hat dazu jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

ahh ok thx ^^
sry nee hab keine Lösung


----------



## blaidd (23. April 2011)

@Selvos:

Hmm, bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da helfen kann...

Aber vielleicht hilft ja einer der Punkte in den FAQs auf der Morrowind Overhaul-Site. Da gibt's ein paar Lösungswege zu Problemen (hat bei mir geholfen, ich hatte sowohl den “Failed to load snowflake: Meshes\BM_Snow_01.nif”-Error, als auch “Weather Textures\Tx_Sky_Snow.tga texture not found.” Gelaufen ist es allerdings trotzdem.

Vielleicht findest du da ja die passende Lösung.


----------



## Selvos (27. April 2011)

In den FAQs steht nicht wirklich etwas hilfreiches drin, ich habe einfach mal ein großteil der Mods deaktiviert und dann kann man das Spiel auch anwerfen.Aber selbst mit nur ein paar aktivierten Mod's habe ich schon Probleme mit den Frames  . Nur das Spiel an sich macht mir kein wirklichen Spaß 
Schade eigentlich hatte gehofft das es mich so fesseln könnte wie Oblivion.


----------



## xyz13 (30. April 2011)

Tachche
hab das auch mal wieder inst. (Steam/dt) kann man wohl vergessen auf deutsch....sind wohl zu viel Übersetzungsfehler vorhanden...das fängt hier an das mehere masterdateien nicht gefunden werden, nächster Fehler ist der Beta Patch, abkacken tut es dann beim Ladeversuch "Koal Höhle"...
In der FAQ steht dann dies für die deutsch Version..da steig ich mal garnicht durch was man damit anfangen soll....hat das mal einer versucht?

*Fix-wie-nix-Übersetzer* 
Skyrim, Oblivion, Morrowind - World of ElderScrolls
gnagnagna  jetzt hab ich alles bis auf dies..

"Not able to find Foot part in BC_shoes_common_1.
Expression Error Unable to find cell id "Eingang der Koal-Höhle" in script devalFollow"


----------



## Selvos (30. April 2011)

Wie ich schon gesagt hab, solange die einzelnen MODs deaktivieren bis das Spiel läuft.


----------



## xyz13 (30. April 2011)

Das macht ja keinen Sinn da alles auf einander abgestimmt ist...hab mal was gebastelt  wenn ich fertig bin lad ich mal ein Bild hoch.


----------



## sanmonku (24. Juni 2011)

bei der steam version muss man die BSA archive umdatieren, im beth forum steht irgendwo in nem pinned thread die loesung

und den beta patch kann man eh knicken, der fix-wie-nix is da nutzlos... da nimmt man einfach morrowind improved, das es nur fuer die deutsche version gibt..

edit:

2 videos gemacht mit MGE-XE, morrowind mit schatten...

http://www.xfire.com/video/491e01/
http://www.xfire.com/video/491de7/


----------



## Deon (24. Juni 2011)

Kann man den 2011 Mod auch für morrowind benutzen, wenn man die expansions nicht hat? hab hier nur morrowind und möchte es mal nachholen, da es große rollenspiel geschichte ist und zum einstimmen für skyrim ist es allemal gut


----------



## habdich (3. März 2013)

Morrowind war bei meinem ersten Rechner von vor 10 Jahren dabei... Ich muss sagen bis jetzt habe ich es mindestens einmal pro Jahr nochmal angeschmissen und es macht immer und immer wieder Spaß !!! Gerade mit den ganzen Mods, einfach GEIL!


----------

